# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب بین "علاقه قلبی" و "علاقه عقلانی"

## AlirezaAsghari

سلام بچه ها
امیدوارم حال دل همتون خوب و عالی باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

چند روز دیگه نتایج میاد و انتخاب رشته شروع میشه
میخوام یه مشورت دوستانه از شما عزیزان بگیرم در مورد انتخاب بین 2 تا رشته که بین عقل و قلبم درگیریه سر انتخابشون :/
انتخاب بین رشته "زبان انگلیسی" که از بچگی بهش علاقه مند بودم "قدیمیاتون میدونین که چقد عاشقش بودم  :Yahoo (4): " و رشته "فقه و حقوق" که یه جورایی از آینده شغلیش مطمئنم و ذهنم مدام منو میکشونه سمتش

چیزی که میدونم اینه که واحد های زبان رو راحت تر از فقه و حقوق میتونم پاس کنم، ولی این به این معنی نیست که فقه و حقوق برام خیلی سخت باشه یا ازش متنفر باشم

خواستم بدونم تو شرایط امروز بهتره دنبال علاقمون بریم یا اهمیت اصلی رو به بازار شغلیِ آینده بدیم؟
اینکه کدوم شهر هم قبول شم برام اصلا مهم نیست، محدودیت مکانی ندارم
بنظرتون تو اولویت بندی کدومشون رو اول بذارم؟

اگه لطف کنید و تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بذارید ممنونتون میشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohaa_mad

سلام
به نظرم در انتخاب رشته هم علاقه و هم شرایط کار اون رشته رو باید بررسی کرد. مثلا حالا که از آینده "فقه و حقوق" مطمئنید ببینید اصلا علاقه ای به این رشته دارید یا میتونید در اون موفق بشید. با دانشجوها و استاد های اون رشته صحبت کنید و اطلاعات بیشتری به دست بیارید. من هم به زبان انگلیسی علاقه ی زیادی دارم ولی با اینکه کنکور زبان هم دادم ولی نمیخوام زبان بخونم. همونطوری که میدونید واحد های زبان ، تخصصیه و با آموزش تو یه زبانکده متفاوته.شاید آینده شغلی این رشته زیاد خوب نباشه با این حال باز هم کسایی که با علاقه این رشته رو انتخاب کنند حتما موفق میشند. 
باز هم تحقیق کنید. من این روز ها کلی در مورد رشته ها و دانشگاه های مختلف تحقیق میکنم و واقعا انتخاب کردن سخته  :Yahoo (77): 

موفق باشید.

----------


## B_m10m_O

علاقه قلبي خيلي قابل اتكا نيست، چون شما (احتمالا) هيچكدوم از اين دو رشته رو تجربه نكردين و احتمالا واقعيت با تصوراتتون متفاوته، پس حتي نميشه با قاطعيت علاقتون رو هم تعيين كرد!!! 
هميشه سعي كنيد با پيروي از عقل قدم هاي محكمي بر داريد، من باشم از بين قلب و عقل،در هر زمينه و هر جايي، حتما عقل رو انتخاب مي كنم، پس پيشنهادم به شما هم همينه.
حالا ديگه خود دانيد.(تحقيق بيشتر هم ميتونه مفيد باشه)

----------


## _Fateme_

به نظرم بیشتر به همون آینده و درآمد فک کن البته این به معنی نیست که علاقه رو درنظر نگیر خلاصه که اینطوری

----------


## -AMiN-

*96% علاقه عقلانی
4% علاقه قلبی
#قالیباف*

----------

